# Salt Fork. Some Fish and Bugs.



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Made to Salt Fork twice in the last two weeks. Caught 14 fish each trip. Mostly white bass with some crappies and a couple of gills. Only one dink saugeye. All on blade baits in 15 to 22 feet. Let my dog out for shore break the second trip and in about ten minutes he picked up about 15 ticks. I spent a good half hour going over him till I was sure I got them all.


----------

